# Rescue bunnies multiplied



## CatahoulaBubble (May 19, 2021)

So you may remember about 2 weeks ago I took in two rescue bunnies. Well what I was told were two boys actually turned out to be a boy and a girl and since they had been kept together they did what bunnies do and multiplied. I woke up this morning to a surprise. 

5 wiggly baby bunnies.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 20, 2021)

So day 2 of baby bunnies. They are less wrinkly and all warm and wiggly. A light dusting of fuzz is appearing.


----------



## Tara_H (May 20, 2021)

The teeny tiny ears!


----------



## KimW (May 20, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The teeny tiny ears!


That was my thought exactly!  How cute are they?!!


----------



## Arimara (May 20, 2021)

I have never seen baby bunnies before. They have officially bumped baby ducks to second place.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 20, 2021)

They are adorable


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 20, 2021)

Oh, those precious little bunny ears....


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 21, 2021)

Day three and they are getting fuzzier and wigglier. Fat little tummies so they are eating well.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 21, 2021)

Awww! Adorable fuzzy babies! 

From childhood experience, I suggest getting the boy to a vet ASAP to get the snip. As I recall bunnies can get pregnant again while babies are still teeny. Also get the babies sorted as soon as the vet will do it, for a similar reason!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 21, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> Awww! Adorable fuzzy babies!
> 
> From childhood experience, I suggest getting the boy to a vet ASAP to get the snip. As I recall bunnies can get pregnant again while babies are still teeny. Also get the babies sorted as soon as the vet will do it, for a similar reason!


I had separated them when I took them in because the cage they were in was too small for 2 rabbits so he can't get to her. He has an appt for next week to get neutered.  She came pregnant but there won't be any more unwanted litters. I plan on separating the babies at 10 weeks and will keep them until they are spayed/neutered and then they will go to new homes.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 21, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I had separated them when I took them in because the cage they were in was too small for 2 rabbits so he can't get to her. He has an appt for next week to get neutered.  She came pregnant but there won't be any more unwanted litters. I plan on separating the babies at 10 weeks and will keep them until they are spayed/neutered and then they will go to new homes.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Primrose (May 21, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I had separated them when I took them in because the cage they were in was too small for 2 rabbits so he can't get to her. He has an appt for next week to get neutered.  She came pregnant but there won't be any more unwanted litters. I plan on separating the babies at 10 weeks and will keep them until they are spayed/neutered and then they will go to new homes.



Is he separated now though until his snip appointment? They will often mate again 24hrs after she kindles


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 22, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Is he separated now though until his snip appointment? They will often mate again 24hrs after she kindles


Yes, they've been separated since I got them.


----------



## LilyJo (May 22, 2021)

Ooh can we see more pictures please?  Love seeing how they change daily, its so adorable.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 22, 2021)

Day 4- more fur growing in. It's so buttery soft. Tummys are fat so they've been feeding at the milk bar quite well. I love their little ears. The black one is my favorite.


----------



## Tara_H (May 22, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> The black one is my favorite.


I'm glad you said this! I was going to say yesterday that the black one was my favourite, but then I felt bad for having favourites since they're all so cute!


----------



## Jubilee8269 (May 22, 2021)

They are all so adorable!   Making miss my pet Rabbits that I had.  I've always taken in rescue animals.  Sadly people tend to give me their sick ones that just need end of life care.  I hope you end up finding good homes for these ones if you can't keep the whole litter.  Such precious little wigglies!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 22, 2021)

Jubilee8269 said:


> They are all so adorable!   Making miss my pet Rabbits that I had.  I've always taken in rescue animals.  Sadly people tend to give me their sick ones that just need end of life care.  I hope you end up finding good homes for these ones if you can't keep the whole litter.  Such precious little wigglies!


I've decided I will keep them until they are old enough to spay and neuter and get it done and then rehome them. I don't want other people to end up with accidental bunnies and spayed and neutered rabbits are friendlier and not as prone to biting. I'd like them to go in pairs so they have a friend. I'm pretty picky when it comes to rehoming rabbits.


----------



## Quanta (May 22, 2021)

Baby bunnies are soooo cute. Wait until they get to the age where they start exploring!

We had a similar situation once. We had two rabbits who we knew were a girl and a boy, and we kept them in separate cages but next to each other. We went on vacation and hired a boy down the street to take care of them. We gave him very specific instructions on how to clean the cages and stressed to him that he couldn't put them both in one cage while he cleaned out the other cage. So a little while after we got back from our vacation, the girl rabbit had babies. We called the boy and asked him how he'd cleaned the cages, and sure enough he'd put them together. We reminded him that we'd told him not to do that, and he said he thought it was because they'd fight, but since they didn't fight when he put them together, he figured it was fine. It didn't dawn on him that it was because they were male and female.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 23, 2021)

Day 5. You can see their little eye creases forming. They are starting to spread out more in the nest and are gaining weight rapidly.


----------



## Jubilee8269 (May 24, 2021)

I squealed at the cuteness and scared my cat.   Whooooops.   Now she's looking at me all concerned.  Glad they're still doing so well!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 24, 2021)

Day 6. So much butterball going on. But now I can see their fur color more clearly. Looks like I have calico and agouti coloring. They are so soft and eager eaters. Mom feeds them well, I caught her doing a midnight feeding last night.


----------



## KimW (May 24, 2021)

I have to admit I'm still rather partial to the dark haired bunny, but this one looks like something out of a fairy tale!  they're all so adorable.  Thank you for going through this trouble to give us all our daily dose of cuteness and bunny love.


----------



## Quanta (May 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> I have to admit I'm still rather partial to the dark haired bunny, but this one looks like something out of a fairy tale!  they're all so adorable.  Thank you for going through this trouble to give us all our daily dose of cuteness and bunny love.
> 
> View attachment 57673


That one is my favorite out of this round of photos.


----------



## Tara_H (May 24, 2021)

Amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## MonicaT73 (May 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> I have to admit I'm still rather partial to the dark haired bunny, but this one looks like something out of a fairy tale!  they're all so adorable.  Thank you for going through this trouble to give us all our daily dose of cuteness and bunny love.
> 
> View attachment 57673


That’s the cutest thing I have seen today! And I work in a veterinary clinic, so I see plenty of cuteness!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 25, 2021)

Day 7. Their ears are starting to flop.


----------



## cmzaha (May 25, 2021)

They are all precious. Just keep those pics coming.


----------



## KimW (May 25, 2021)

Oh no - just look at them!  What's there to do?!  Cute, cute, cute.  Thank you!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 26, 2021)

Day 8. They are so much more active now. Hard to take pics as they bounce around and then mom stopped in for a quick milk snack and they wanted nothing to do with holding still. The little brown one was trying to suck on my hand.  Lol


----------



## KimW (May 26, 2021)

Oh how funny.  How long before they open their little eyes?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 27, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh how funny.  How long before they open their little eyes?


They should start opening their eyes on day 10.


----------



## cthylla (May 27, 2021)

I am dying. SO FLUFFY AND CUTE!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 27, 2021)

Day 9. Floppy ears and pudgy tummies. Tomorrow they should start opening their eyes.


----------



## Tara_H (May 27, 2021)

Yay, my daily dose of bunnies to send me off to sleep happy!


----------



## Jubilee8269 (May 27, 2021)

I just wanna cuddle them! I wish I lived close enough, and my cat was a more than one pet kind of critter so that I could take one or two.   Sadly my landlord wouldn't allow it either. Daily dose of bunnies indeed! Just the thing to give cheer before starting or ending a day.  I'm glad they have someone looking after them like you do.


----------



## KimW (May 27, 2021)

Daaaahhhhh!  Bunnies.  It's so fun to go through all the pics and see how they've changed and become cuter and cuter each day.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 28, 2021)

Day 10 and their little eye creases are starting to open. So soft and snuggly.


----------



## KimW (May 28, 2021)

This one's saying, "I can't be bothered by your picture taking today, woman."      I am still loving watching this daily development.  thank you, again!


----------



## Basil (May 29, 2021)

They are sooooo cute!!! You’re so sweet to them and to us by sharing


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 29, 2021)

Day 11. Such chubby bunnies. Their eyes are just barely opening.


----------



## KimW (May 29, 2021)

It's Winston Churchill!


----------



## Tara_H (May 30, 2021)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?  No, it's SuperBun!


----------



## GemstonePony (May 30, 2021)

@CatahoulaBubble Thank you so much for posting these updates. They have been the bright spot of every day.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 30, 2021)

Oh my goodness...the one on his back with the fat belly...too adorable!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 30, 2021)

Day 11. Eyes are opening more. Some more than others. The little runt has her eyes almost all the way open and is up for exploring. Miss pudgy brown only has her eyes a tiny bit open but she's the biggest.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 30, 2021)

So fluffy in the tummy


----------



## KimW (May 30, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> So fluffy in the tummy


But the feet!!


----------



## KimW (May 30, 2021)

Fascinating how big they've grown in such a short time!  Thank you for continuing to supply our daily cuteness dose.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 1, 2021)

Day 12. A couple have both eyes open, others just one eye. They are starting to explore and find their hippity hop.


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh how I miss our bunnies, its been adorable seeing how they change every day and I am so grateful to you for sharing them with us. I cant wait to see them up and hopping around!


----------



## Arimara (Jun 1, 2021)

I agree with @LilyJo here. These bunnies are stinkin' cute. I wish I could have one but family (they don't want these critters hopping about).


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 1, 2021)

Day 13. Omg the cuteness kills! A couple are more adventurous and exploring but chunky monkey is still snoozing a lot.


----------



## KimW (Jun 1, 2021)

Again with the feet!  Oh so cute.  Ok - which one is the chunky monkey??


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 1, 2021)

The brown one is the fattest chunk ever.


----------



## Jubilee8269 (Jun 2, 2021)

Just the mental image of a bunny named Monkey that explores everything is making me make happy noises.  Thank all of you for that.  I needed it today.


----------



## melonpan (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm catching up on this thread and starting from the first post, I thought they couldn't get any cuter, but they proved me wrong, they are getting cuter by the day! Those chubby bellies and paws!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 2, 2021)

Day 14. Growing like little bad weeds but oh so cute and fuzzy.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 2, 2021)

Awww so adorable .


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait one.  What happened here?!  They went from bunnies to almost rabbits over night!  WOW!  How'd they do that.  Imagine if you had a time lapse on them over night!  Still so STINKIN' cute.


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 3, 2021)

Oh I am in love!  You look at these helpless fluff bundles and you wonder how on earth can anyone harm them much less test cosmetics on them.  Having house rabbits when my kids were younger was the thing that made me more aware of so many ethical issues and although I have my dogs who I adore, there is a very fluffy bunny shaped hole in my heart.  One day, I will have more buns..cant wait to see these little personalities emerge.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 3, 2021)

Day 15- I swear they grow overnight.


----------



## KimW (Jun 3, 2021)

Wow - what a video!  What a treat!  Thank you!  Look at "chunky monkey"...  Looks like there's more than one chunky monkey now though...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like they're getting to be quite a "handful"  
Seems they're very used to their daily mugshot as well, they look very calm waiting for their pics to be taken, although maybe we're not seeing all the attempts?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 4, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Looks like they're getting to be quite a "handful"
> Seems they're very used to their daily mugshot as well, they look very calm waiting for their pics to be taken, although maybe we're not seeing all the attempts?


They are pretty good about getting their picture taken. I've been handling them a lot so they are friendly and will be good pets.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 4, 2021)

So we're at day 16 and the bunnies are a lot more active. 

Ignore the loud clucker, she laid an egg and had to tell the world.


----------



## glendam (Jun 4, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Baby bunnies are soooo cute. Wait until they get to the age where they start exploring!
> 
> We had a similar situation once. We had two rabbits who we knew were a girl and a boy, and we kept them in separate cages but next to each other. We went on vacation and hired a boy down the street to take care of them. We gave him very specific instructions on how to clean the cages and stressed to him that he couldn't put them both in one cage while he cleaned out the other cage. So a little while after we got back from our vacation, the girl rabbit had babies. We called the boy and asked him how he'd cleaned the cages, and sure enough he'd put them together. We reminded him that we'd told him not to do that, and he said he thought it was because they'd fight, but since they didn't fight when he put them together, he figured it was fine. It didn't dawn on him that it was because they were male and female.


I wonder if that means you gave him "the talk"


----------



## KimW (Jun 4, 2021)

Awweeeee - Ellie (sp?) the dog has bunny love.    So much fun to see them pokey around, and the mommy is SO pretty!


----------



## Jubilee8269 (Jun 5, 2021)

I love the Mama getting in your way in the one video.  I can't tell if she's all "What about me? Huh? I'm right here too." or more of the "These are mine.  See the mine? So proud of the mine."  It was adorable.  Same with the dog checking on the tiny ones.


----------



## earlene (Jun 5, 2021)

I tried to get Kitty Baby interested, but she was searching for the clucking and wouldn't look at the rabbits.  That's probably a good thing, though.  If she had not been distracted by all that that clucking, she probably would have tried walking on my keyboard.

These little guys are all so very adorable, as is mommy.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 6, 2021)

Day 17 they grow overnight


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 6, 2021)

They're getting very bunny shaped! (Rather than just being little bundles with ears)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 6, 2021)

Just A Bundle Of Cuteness.  I love Mamas Floppy Ear's...


----------



## KimW (Jun 6, 2021)

They're looking like real bunnies!  So cute, and I just love the Momma bunny.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 7, 2021)

Day 18. Time to eat some grass. 








						18 day old bunnies
					






					youtube.com


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 8, 2021)

Day 19 too much energy to sit still but want snuggles with each other.


----------



## szaza (Jun 8, 2021)

OMG cuteness overload!! This thread just made my day!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 8, 2021)

Day 20, too big for just one hand now


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 8, 2021)

Day 20, too big for one hand  now


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 8, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Day 20, too big for one hand  now



So incredibly adorable. Great job foster Mom.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 8, 2021)

Wow, they have grown so much. Next thing you know, they'll be graduating college, getting married, and having babies of their own!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 10, 2021)

Day 21- still cute but way more active now. Almost time to set up the big pen for them.


----------



## KimW (Jun 10, 2021)

Chubby-Monkey looks a lot bigger than the others!  Is he really that much bigger, or is it just the camera putting on a few pounds?    

How is it that they get cuter and cuter!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 10, 2021)

Day 22- they love treat time. They've learned how to drink from the water bottle and mom has mostly weaned them. Fresh weeds are their favorite.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 10, 2021)

Snack video


----------



## KimW (Jun 10, 2021)

They're so FLUFFY!


----------



## melonpan (Jun 11, 2021)

They are really so cute!  they must be a joy to be around!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 12, 2021)

Day 23- so fuzzy and fluffy


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2021)

It has been so fun to watch these little bunnies grow up! How long will you keep them? Thanks for posting all the pictures - they are sooo cute.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 12, 2021)

dibbles said:


> It has been so fun to watch these little bunnies grow up! How long will you keep them? Thanks for posting all the pictures - they are sooo cute.


They have to be 8 weeks before i can separate them from mom.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 12, 2021)

Day 24- Dinner! Nomnomnom!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 13, 2021)

Day 25


----------



## Jubilee8269 (Jun 14, 2021)

I am loving everything about these posts.  They are just too adorable and getting so big!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jun 15, 2021)

Day 26 and 27. They are stinky. So much pooping. They refuse to use the litterbox.  I'm cleaning their cage every day. I wanted to move them to a big pen but thunderstorms are moving on and we had a ton of rain.


----------



## KimW (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh - cute little poop monsters!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 17, 2021)

Umm, the white one is mommy, right? Or is it a mutant King Kong bunny?

They are adorable. I want to cuddle one.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 17, 2021)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Snack video



Love the Barred Rock stalking around the cage, hoping to snag some of those greens! The train in the background was fun, too. But the babies steal the show with all that adorable nibbling. Good thing, bc without all the cuteness, no one would put up with all the poop-ness.


----------



## szaza (Jun 17, 2021)

How can they become cuter every single day? They were already the epitomy of cuteness to start with and somehow they keep getting cuter..


----------

